# 2019 Nav Update Released for Gen2



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just saw this morning that a new nav update has been released for Gen2 Cruze. 

Dated as 2019, this is the first 2019 update I’ve seen released for any GM nav systems. 

Currently on sale for $99 until the end of the year. 

GM | Buick | Envision | 2017 | GM - Next Generation Infotainment 2.5 System Map Update - V.2019 | HERE

* If you prefer Garmin or Tom-Tom or Apple CarPlay, etc., please do not use this thread to debate those who’ve chosen factory navigation. *


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Factory maps are great, but why are they so expensive to update?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is 2018; this should be a FREE factory over-the-air update if you're an OnStar subscriber.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> This is 2018; this should be a FREE factory over-the-air update if you're an OnStar subscriber.


But what if they could charge you money for the same thing!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I can get an SD card to update a friend's Nissan navigation for only $149, so $100 isn't too bad as indash systems go. Updates for Mercedes COMAND used to be horrendous, but I haven't paid attention to that for a long time, I just try not to buy COMAND equipped cars.

But how can they update your nav system now for the roads that were built in 2019?


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I believe it is. I got an update the other date because I have the OnStar package with unlimited WiFi and remote start and all that garbage and I got the update in park.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cocoabeans said:


> I believe it is. I got an update the other date because I have the OnStar package with unlimited WiFi and remote start and all that garbage and I got the update in park.


How so?


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Tomko said:


> How so?


Basically I cut the car on in park and before I plugged up my phone I had a message on the screen saying I had an update to the marketplace and some other crap. Afterwards I had extra apps and my OnStar tried to hijack my car from Google Maps and Waze but I reset my defaults and I was good.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cocoabeans said:


> Basically I cut the car on in park and before I plugged up my phone I had a message on the screen saying I had an update to the marketplace and some other crap. Afterwards I had extra apps and my OnStar tried to hijack my car from Google Maps and Waze but I reset my defaults and I was good.


2017+ do OTA updates for the infotainment on I believe the 8" display. Not maps, though.

I think my 2016 doesn't have OTA updates at all, unfortunately. Mine asks me to plug in a USB drive to update it. Oh well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> 2017+ do OTA updates for the infotainment on I believe the 8" display. Not maps, though.
> 
> I think my 2016 doesn't have OTA updates at all, unfortunately. Mine asks me to plug in a USB drive to update it. Oh well.


My Volt doesn't, but I don't have anything more than the free basic OnStar plan.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> My Volt doesn't, but I don't have anything more than the free basic OnStar plan.


 That might also be a factor too (the OnStar plan). I have the unlimited WiFi and Premium package ($34.99), so maybe that entitles me to certain OTA upgrades? I'm not sure but the car basically did it on it's own without my involvement.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's what I've been thinking. There's a recall I need to take have taken care of, so I'll have them update it, if they can, while it's there.


----------



## Reece9944 (Apr 29, 2018)

If I have a 17 cruze lt with the bose stereo system, will this give me on board maps? So I dont have to use 3g with my phone plugged in? The only option I have is navigation but it goes to onstar ... 

Thanks , Reece


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

ill have to check on my 18 7 inch infotainment tomorrow, i doubt it since i didnt bother with the nav ect. Haven't had any issues ect and the display works quick and crisp so im not even sure what advantage it would have to me. wouldnt mind a selection of backgrounds, really thats the only minor stuff.

I wish there were "aftermarket" stuff that would display turbo use and other mechanical data. Really miss the digital coolant temp from my cobalt...i just dont trust that coolant temp gauge that never budges in arizona heat regardless of driving.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

crunch21 said:


> I wish there were "aftermarket" stuff that would display turbo use and other mechanical data. Really miss the digital coolant temp from my cobalt...i just dont trust that coolant temp gauge that never budges in arizona heat regardless of driving.


It's the same feed, just the display method is different.


----------

